# Laptop review.



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would like to ask if anyone knows of a reliable website, that offers up-to-date reviews for laptop computers 
(14-15 inch), and other`s users who have used a laptop and swear its the best. Price has to be under $500. 
I would appreciate all the advice given. Thank you.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I use several review sites when looking for something to buy or use...

Computerworld Reviews

Cnet Reviews

PCWord Reviews

(Also, talk to any computer tech you might know and get a first-hand account.)


----------

